# Accidentally sold a pregnant cat...wwyd?



## Bengalbreeder (Nov 8, 2019)

Just before Christmas I sold one of my breeding girls. I won't go into details but at the time felt sure I was going to have to give up breeding. 

She had been with my stud boy a few weeks' prior, but she hadn't pinked up at all at the 21 day mark so by the time she would have been 4 weeks pregnant, I felt confident that she hadn't taken.

Sold her to someone who wanted to use her in their programme and long stort short, it turns out that she is pregnant, by my stud (she is due in around 1-2 weeks according to the new owner's vet, which matches up to when she was in with my boy)

Where do I stand on this? Obviously as the queen and stud were both in my possession when she became pregnant, 'legally' the kittens are mine (although I know its not legally enforceable).

These are very rare kittens, colour wise and the new owner will have no problem selling them for a relatively high price as they are much sought after. I'm now kicking myself for selling her, now that I realise I don't have to give up breeding at all 

I would at least like the chance to have one of the kittens and I wish I coule have mum too, but would you do anything in this situation, or just keep kicking yourself and stay quiet?

The new owner was very upfront with her being pregnant btw - I asked, he replied immediately to say that yes, she was.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh I don’t think you have a leg to stand on.

Hopefully, as you sold her to them with a view to them breeding they will take good care of her and do the best by the kittens.

You could maybe ask to have one of the kittens I suppose.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am sure there is no 'legal' definition of who owns the kittens but if you are registering with the GCCF the breeder of the kittens is the registered owner at the time the kittens are born not when they are conceived.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You've sold her to someone else for breeding so presumably you are happy with their ethics and so on. She belongs to them now, and presumably her ownership has ben transferred so (if GCCF) they would be the breeders.

Ask for a girl from the litter,, if there's a suitable one.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Surely she went to someone you know well, and you will need to sign or endorse stud paperwork for registration, just ask to buy one.

It reads like you're more upset they will be easily sold at a high price. 

What colour are they out of interest?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Bengalbreeder said:


> Just before Christmas I sold one of my breeding girls. I won't go into details but at the time felt sure I was going to have to give up breeding.
> 
> She had been with my stud boy a few weeks' prior, but she hadn't pinked up at all at the 21 day mark so by the time she would have been 4 weeks pregnant, I felt confident that she hadn't taken.
> 
> ...


In the UK when you sell something you pass full title to the new owner. This has already been tested in court by the way.

The new owner of the queen will also be the owner/breeder of the kittens. You can ask to buy one of the kittens from the litter but the new owner can refuse if they so choose.

Why on earth you'd sell a mated queen before the 9 weeks were up without first having an ultrasound done I don't know. You've made a huge mistake and must learn from it. One thing's for sure, you'll never do anything so stupid again.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

If the queen's owner intends registering the kittens with GCCF, she won't be able to do so without a mating certificate from you.

Unsure about TICA


----------



## Bengalbreeder (Nov 8, 2019)

The Queen and also my stud are registered with TICA.

The kittens will be blue mink.

I felt genuinely sure she wasn't pregnant and trust me, the circumstances in my life at the time sort of gave me no choice but to sell all my breeding cats. As it turns out, I actually overreacted but it was a genuinely intensely stressful time - and yes, now I'm feeling an idiot, especially as I paid a lot of money for this Queen to be imported into the country.

Thanks for all the advice, I was under the impression that the breeder of the kittens according to TICA rules is the owner of the dam at the time of mating, which would be me.

Her transfer hasn't been updated, yet.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Bengalbreeder said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I was under the impression that the breeder of the kittens according to TICA rules is the owner of the dam at the time of mating, which would be me.


Under TICA yes you'd be listed as breeder on the paperwork, but there is a difference between a registry, which simply records the birth of pedigree animals, and the law. You have no claim over the kittens because you sold the mother to someone else, and you did sell her for breeding purposes. Withholding signatures on paperwork to prevent registration is utterly childish and will get you a well deserved bad name.

It would be better to just up front ask if either you can buy her back now, or buy one or more of the kittens. Get any agreement in writing (I've seen best friends torn apart by cat fancy dealings on more than one occasion).


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Are blues accepted now for showing? Not sure why a non standard colour would be popular and worth a bundle otherwise.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Are blues accepted now for showing? Not sure why a non standard colour would be popular and worth a bundle otherwise.


Well in 2016 Blue was classed as 'incorrect' for TICA. I've not heard that has changed in the meantime, but of course it doesn't mean that people aren't working on getting it accepted.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Well in 2016 Blue was classed as 'incorrect' for TICA. I've not heard that has changed in the meantime, but of course it doesn't mean that people aren't working on getting it accepted.


Yes I know breeders were working on them, but they weren't paying any more than an accepted colour and in many cases non standards are placed for less.
I have not seen they are accepted yet for Championship.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Blue seems to be popular in dogs and going for high prices despite not being recognized in certain breeds or having health concerns associated with it in particular breeds. 
So I could see someone selling (marketing) kittens for more by calling them 'rare' whether or not they are an accepted color.
@Bengalbreeder 
I suppose there was a hint of an idea she might have been pregnant or you would not have asked the new owner. I agree, with those that said ask for a kitten from the litter but I would not think you had a legal right to the litter. Hopefully, you are on good terms with the new owner and they are reasonable.


----------



## Bengalbreeder (Nov 8, 2019)

It transpires that the person that purchased the cat from me is not the owner.

This person's mother is the real owner and I now feel completely lied to. They seem to live together, but I asked a lot of questions before I agreed to sell her to this person and now I am doubting everything that he said.

Isnt there anything I can do, cant I just repossess the cat? No contract was signed by either party.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Bengalbreeder said:


> It transpires that the person that purchased the cat from me is not the owner.
> 
> This person's mother is the real owner and I now feel completely lied to. They seem to live together, but I asked a lot of questions before I agreed to sell her to this person and now I am doubting everything that he said.
> 
> Isnt there anything I can do, cant I just repossess the cat? No contract was signed by either party.


I'm sorry if I sound blunt - it is not my intention, I promise. There is nothing you can do. A cat is like any other 'item' you might sell which does not require a contract.

You can no more repossess her than you could a second hand washing machine you sold and a week later discovered it was of more value to you than you thought.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Sadly once you sell a cat it is no longer yours and you can do nothing about it.


----------

